# exit/emerg light circuit



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anybody know what the rule is in New Jersey ? I'm installing exit/emergency lights in a commercial building (small store). Should they be on a dedicated circuit or tied into the line side of one of the lighting circuits. 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have no clue on jersey specifics, but everywhere else the emergency lights are to be on the same circuit as the lighting. 
Some exceptions apply.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mjjg92 said:


> Should they be on a dedicated circuit or tied into the line side of one of the lighting circuits.
> Thanks for any insight.


Why would they be put on a "dedicated circuit" [whatever the heck that is as it is not defined in the NEC]?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Celtic said:


> Why would they be put on a "dedicated circuit" [whatever the heck that is as it is not defined in the NEC]?


usually because a heavy current draw say from a big motor starting will cause a brownout condition triggering the light to turn on frequently.
this causes undue discharging of the batteries and shortens the battery life
a dedicated circuit for emergency lighting has nothing else on it 
dedicated circuits are also used in fire alarm and security system


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Years back, the fire martial here wanted them dedicated so he could just flip the breaker to test them without disturbing anything else.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

For a small store they should be on the lighting circuit. If you have larger building they are usually on dedicated circuits in the same panel as lights.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Putting emer./exits on a "dedicated circuit" has always amused me :jester:

I can put a rather large amount of 277v 2x4 lay-in fixtures on AØ in a given area.
Another area might be on BØ
Still another on CØ

Putting the emer/exit circuit on any one of the phases will leave the other 2 locations in the dark should the power go out.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

The branch circuit feeding the unit equipment shall be the same branch circuit as that serving the normal lighting in the area and connected ahead of any local switches.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> usually because a heavy current draw say from a big motor starting will cause a brownout condition triggering the light to turn on frequently.
> this causes undue discharging of the batteries and shortens the battery life
> a dedicated circuit for emergency lighting has nothing else on it
> dedicated circuits are also used in fire alarm and security system


I have never seen that or heard anyone say that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mjjg92 said:


> Does anybody know what the rule is in New Jersey ? I'm installing exit/emergency lights in a commercial building (small store). Should they be on a dedicated circuit or tied into the line side of one of the lighting circuits.
> Thanks for any insight.


As far as the NEC lookup unit equipment in 700.9, it has the rules.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

They want it installed on the circuit feeding the lights of the area.So you can see your way out and if there is a problem with the circuit you will notice it faster.Some time in the eighties, I think it was a spec that was used allot,to put them on a their own circuit. Update ...2011 NEC... 700.9 is gone!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why would they be put on a "dedicated circuit" [whatever the heck that is as it is not defined in the NEC]?


 For not existing in the N.E.C., I ran many dedicated circuits in computer rooms,and for specialty equipment, and alot of isolated ground dedicated circuits.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> For not existing in the N.E.C., I ran many dedicated circuits in computer rooms,and for specialty equipment, and alot of isolated ground dedicated circuits.


Strictly speaking those are individual branch circuits. 



> *Branch Circuit, Individual.* A branch circuit that supplies
> only one utilization equipment.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

A great majority of the exits/ems at my facility are on individual branch circuits. Makes it much easier to do 90 minute drop tests.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Strictly speaking those are individual branch circuits.


 Local terminolgy,like 4" sq. vs. 1900 box.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I have never seen that or heard anyone say that.


i agree they should be on normal lighting circuits 
our welders shop had us put them on dedicated circuits because we had to replace many of them for early failure


----------

